# Devils Lake Fishing Report 10/17



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

With minor cold fronts moving through the area the past couple weeks, fishing's 
been rather hit and miss. When the weather cooperates anglers are reporting 
some good catches of walleyes. As with most falls, anglers are doing the best 
working the moving water bridge areas, rocky points, and rocky shorelines. 
Some of the better spots this past week have been the bridges of Hwy 20, Hwy 
57, Six Mile Bay, and the Mauvee Coulee. Rocky points producing fish include 
the Ft. Totten/Cactus area, Bud Point, Ziebach's Pass, and the sunken Golden 
Highway. In these areas, anglers are jigging and trolling cranks. Anglers are 
also catching some fish pitching countdowns and shad raps into wind swept rocky 
shoreline areas. In these areas, pike are being caught along with walleyes. 
Perch fishing's been rather slow as has the white bass fishing. Good Luck and 
Good
Fishing!!!


----------

